# Bahia Trinidad Panchos Cigar Review - Suprisingly good.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bought a 5'r from the devil and have smoked a couple. Very well rolled cigar. A little bland but not harsh or nasty. Has a very mild flavor but if ...

Read the full review here: Bahia Trinidad Panchos Cigar Review - Suprisingly good.


----------

